# Question regarding 'Bong Bong' the formerly feral pigeon



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi there guys, 

Just wanted to ask a question. I recently wrote regarding a baby feral pigeon which my partner found (and whose affection I have stolen I am writing now because our pigeon is probably 3-4 months old - and becoming very grumpy. Has 'Bong Bong' hit puberty? (you can blame my boyfriend for the name). 

Bong Bong has now taken to attacking balls, feet and socks. The balls I brought 'Bong Bong to ensure he had some toys he would enjoy. I suppose what I am wondering is it bad to encourage this behavior. My boyfriend has gotten into the habit of rolling balls for bong bong, and letting him attack his feet with socks on, which 'Bong Bong' actively seeks out. However. he does seem more aggressive afterwards, and pecks and coos at us more, which he never used to do. 

He has what seems to me to be a very large pigeon coop - 3 sided timber which a flyscreen door and window - cage approximately 1.47 meters by 93 centimeters. he usually comes out in the evening for approximately 2-3 hours (in which he can fly around in our lounge room). 

I have bought him balls, and soft stuffed toys in the hopes this will keep him entertained during the day. He has little ledges in his cage, but does not bother flying up to them. He also has a big 'mat' of straw as a nest

Any ideas? 

thanks guys - let me know if i need to change threads now that he is a pet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup - he's just getting uppity & trying to 'spread his wings' a bit - pushing some boundaries ! Ssssso - the cage s about 4'x3' - that's not a bad size for a single pigeon as long as he gets that out-of-cage time every day. Pigeons and doves tend not to respond much to toys -so if he is that's a good thing actually - keeps his mind and attention occupied. If you folks are gone all day M-F do you put him near a window ?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

not at the moment, but we can put him near one- his cage is in a sunroom. which has a row of windows looking out into our back yard. I think i put the cage dimensions down wrong because I was tired from shift work. The cage is 4 1/2 foot high, width 4 and 3/4 foot, front to back is 3 foot. I make sure he gets out every single night - because he hates being in the cage :/ 

currently bong bong can only look outside if he climbs up on the ledges in his cage. he will not either climb up on or get down from them. He doesnt seem interested in much in his cage, and usually expectantly waits at the door to be set free


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pigeons in cages aren't climbers or hoppers such as parrots or finches\jays are - so give him a comfy view from his usual hang-out spots


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice jaye, much appreciated. i'll see if we can put the coop on a platform to raise the base height up so that pidgee can see out!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kamz,
I think 'Bong Bong'  is acting perfectly 'normal' for a pigeon his/her age. Is the attacking 'mating'/mounting..trying to?....normal for him/her to 'play ball' with your boyfriend, wants company, affection. Your set up sounds nice and spacious. Consider getting him/her a mate. Good luck


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You can also try cleaned and dried twigs and sticks in the cage - just a few to see if he 'play attacks' them


----------

